# Somebody lost a car to the Ohio River



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out these pictures from Downtown...........Doc 

http://700wlw.com/cc-common/gallery/display.html?album_id=99700


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, thats crazy! Holy cow. Talk about a bad day. 

PS-While they are down there, maybe they can find my 25# Richter anchor I lost at that spot a couple months ago!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

If they would have left it in the river that would have been great structure for a Blue or Flathead..........................Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Doc, 
I like the no parking signs waaaay out there !

Glad no one was in it....

Salmonid


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

Someone must of been using the public landing for long term parking. Thanks for sharing the pics Doc.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Catbird said:


> Someone must of been using the public landing for long term parking. Thanks for sharing the pics Doc.



lol.... i wonder if that's the case


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey Mellon, I have an anchor available at my shop that is almost impossible to lose! It's called a box anchor. It grabs great in any bottom substrate and it can be freed without aggravation. It's kind of expensive but its worth its weight in gold for all the trouble it saves you. Figured I'd throw that in here in case you might be interested.


H2O Mellon said:


> Man, thats crazy! Holy cow. Talk about a bad day.
> 
> PS-While they are down there, maybe they can find my 25# Richter anchor I lost at that spot a couple months ago!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The poor, mis unnerstood, yoots of our city roll 'em in the river when they're out of gas. If your gas tank is full when they steal your car, it can take several days to show up...


----------

